# Meet Bowser !



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Bowser is on may 8th and he is beatiful pinto! This will be the first one I have !:mrgreen: I can't wait to see how will be his color and pattern in few weeks! Thanks to Coco for taking care of him until I can get him!

(he is the lower one)

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ai2009.jpg

(on the next pictures, he his only 7 days old!)

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... bou004.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... bou003.jpg

Awwww I'm in love!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwwe!!! how adorable!!
i love the name! i almost named my first hedgie bowser.. then i found out she was a girl 
congrats


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yay!! congrats hes beautiful!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awww thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He's adorable!
They look like little caterpillars when their that small :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> He's adorable!
> They look like little caterpillars when their that small :lol:


omg, they do  :lol: lol


----------



## lalaith (Sep 1, 2008)

BOWSER! hahahahha what a fantastic name!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

hedgieluver said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> > He's adorable!
> ...


 :lol: hehe yeah but what a cute caterpillar ! :mrgreen:



lalaith said:


> BOWSER! hahahahha what a fantastic name!!!


Thanks a lot! I am proud to have thought of this name! Especially since I know no hedgehog wearing this name!


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*         OMG i cant belive how cute he is and pinots a lovely colour i am sooo jealous i LOVE the second photo! and love the name you are so lucky!*


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

New pictures! 

He's 11 days old on the pictures!

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ser001.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ser002.jpg

What a luvly baby huh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! what a sweetie


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Lovely pinto, I'm sure he'll be really cute.


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> Lovely pinto, I'm sure he'll be really cute.


I can't wait to see what he will look like in few weeks! But he will be the cutest baby hedgie for sure! :mrgreen:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

o0bibitte0o said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely pinto, I'm sure he'll be really cute.
> ...


It's nice to see some people from Quebec, over at CnH I think I was one of the only regular poster.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

FiaSpice you're wright ,,,we are not a lot on the forum who come from quebec province ,

i don,t post a lot of message cause my english is realy poor and i am always affraid to don,t be understand well ,


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awww don't be afraid coco! I'm sure that everybody undrestand you very well!

And... he's some new pictures! 

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ser002.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ser001.jpg

He is now 12 days old and weight 29 grams!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Coco said:


> FiaSpice you're wright ,,,we are not a lot on the forum who come from quebec province ,
> 
> i don,t post a lot of message cause my english is realy poor and i am always affraid to don,t be understand well ,


don't be afraid, your english sounds pretty good to me. I've seen a lot worst than that.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

GAHHH he is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Bibite an Fiaspice ,,thanks to encourage me with my english   

Bibitte ,,your baby is so cute ,my god if i know the breeder i also want one like that ,,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

he is a looker :mrgreen: 
your english is not too bad


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Coco said:


> Bibitte ,,your baby is so cute ,my god if i know the breeder i also want one like that ,,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hummmm the bredder's name... I think it's starting with a "C" ... and ending by "oco" ... :lol: Sure you didn't know anybody wearing that name? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*lol Coco your english is just fine i understood it very well just like every one elses  so dont worry... Oh and that baby Browser is a cutey how old is he now?*


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Hedgehog madness x said:


> *Oh and that baby Browser is a cutey how old is he now?*


First it's *Bowser* :mrgreen: and second, he's born on may 8th... so he is 3 weeks old now!


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

How cute!
and sorry for my spelling misstake 

i bet he looks adorable cant wait to see some pics of hime in a week or so x


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Coco is supposed to take some pics of Bowser and Cassiopée for me this night! So I'll share with you the evolution of my babies as soon as she send theses pics to me!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

There here the pictures! :mrgreen: He weight 57 grams and he's now 3 weeks old! 

He is at the right
http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... 8mai09.jpg

http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ser001.jpg

And my favorite one!
http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ser002.jpg

Adorable... Isn't he? :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pic #3 is my favorite it's too sweet.
It should be against the Law to be that cute :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

lol those pics make me so jeolous!!! lol and yeh hes soooooo CUTE! luv the last pic luc the look on his face hehe :lol:


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  
I love the 3rd picture. He's so cute!  :lol:


----------

